# Jinx's Ongoing Picture Thread



## Jinx (Sep 26, 2021)

Probably going to be intermittent, but here's some pics!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very cute!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, adorable! 💙


----------



## Jinx (Sep 26, 2021)

Need to replace this stand with a new one since the bottom has been chewed out...but two birbs are still sitting on it...hahaha.


----------



## ShleeTheRat (4 mo ago)

Disassemble and reassemble time! They look precious enjoying their stand in the meantime, hehehehe.


----------

